# Bulova Computron 2019 In The Flesh.



## 92T

I'd only really heard of Bulova in my watching of watches via the old story about the Accutron Spaceview; which I really wanted one of due to its history and cool factor. Other than that, I never really cared and loved on my Japanese watches until someone told me about the re-release of the Computron.

Being a child of the 80's this thing immediately spoke to me in design... and what can I say...had to have it.

That said: the 2019 Computron 96C139:









Nice Boxing, There is no manual but a warranty card which directs you to Bulova.com for the operation manual.









The digital movement and wrist band is "made in China" due to typical modern American ways, but hey still comes with a three-year warranty.









Took four links out in total to fit the wrist. One on the back side of the clasp and three on the front. Fits great. The band does not use screw driven pins, but friction pins. The overall feel of the band is very similar to the Seiko 5 band in the pic, just a little more solid.
















The links are not double-hinged as it appears they might be. The angle of the links do protrude on the curve of the wrist, but the band is still very comfortable. I think the angles of the band and the case shape might become problematic if brushed against some surfaces as they are not as smooth as some metal bands, but so far I cant complain. After all it was the 70's.









The facets of the case and the blue mineral glass are just awesome. The light reflected through the glass onto the inner-case really makes it pop even in standby.

Push the "what time is it button" on the right side of the case and damn... you are taken back in time.









The overall polish of band and case is very nice. The watch feels much lighter than other full metal high-chromium steel models, but you can tell the steel is very resistant. I did a magnet test to the band and there was no-draw from the magnet.

The pic does not do it justice. This thing GLOWS. Like that of a 70's billboard. The camera shows it as washed out white behind blue, but in reality it is quite blue. LCD blue. Night King Blue.









Here is a size comparison to a few other objects. Great fit for my alien hands/wrist. Forgive the lack of sync to my other watches. Anyhow....in the end I grabbed it via Macy's for 237$ on an impulse. And I have to say....no regrets. More to come as I wear this cool bit if historic homage. Hit me up if you wanna see anything specific.

-Cheerz - 92T


----------



## espiga

Hi 92T,

Thank you, very much for sharing your Computron with us, nice presentation and congratulations!!!

Please, can you tell us more about the functions of your Computron.

Thank you, very much again.

Best regards.


----------



## heb

I think Bulova will sell a lot of these novelty items. I love the battery hatch feature. Probably have to access it a lot during the life of the watch. 

Nice purchase.

heb


----------



## Mmpaste

Groovy, man! I actually like the silver one a lot. Too bad that box wasn't lined with shagg carpet....


----------



## 92T

espiga said:


> Hi 92T,
> Please, can you tell us more about the functions of your Computron.
> Thank you, very much again.
> Best regards.


Hello ser Espiga, Glad you enjoyed. The left side is known as the (A-key) and the right side is known as the (B-key). The left side does require an object other than one's finger and the right side is normal push-button. To best explain rather than re-creating each action, see this link:

https://embed.widencdn.net/pdf/plus/citizenwatch/idkuqv5ldp/Computron-Operation-Manual.pdf?u=lj6yuo


----------



## 92T

heb said:


> I think Bulova will sell a lot of these novelty items. I love the battery hatch feature. Probably have to access it a lot during the life of the watch.
> Nice purchase.
> 
> heb


I concur, I can not see this watch lasting very long if used very frequently as the LED's are hella-bright. The MFG notes: "Battery life is calculated according to LED illumination of 5 
times a day and 3 seconds per time, for a total of 15 seconds per day), this applies to it lasting 24 months (two years). We shall see. I definitely plan on buying a five-pack of batteries to begin with.


----------



## riff raff

Very cool. I bet you get asked a ton more questions about that watch versus a diamond encrusted Rolex. Have fun with it!


----------



## 92T

Mmpaste said:


> Groovy, man! I actually like the silver one a lot. Too bad that box wasn't lined with shagg carpet....


For sure, the box is like that of an Invicta or Seiko. I was expecting maybe some 70's fonts, but Bulova went same as modern. The latches are magnetic and it presents itself well, but definitely not a 350$ box as retail says.


----------



## SDor

I saw this watch on a "coming soon" placard at Macy's a few weeks ago.... I thought it was billed as an "exclusive to Macy's". Anyway, it caught my fancy for a few minutes, and I had just bought a Curv and it made me reconsider and start plotting a watch return. However, then my rational mind kicked in and said "too big/too odd" (I have enough odd watches already). I just couldn't get over the big silver box. Part of me thinks its very cool, though. Enjoy.


----------



## tayloreuph

Honestly, how often do you check it? I’m betting more than 15 sec. a day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92T

tayloreuph said:


> Honestly, how often do you check it? I'm betting more than 15 sec. a day...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely more than that, I'm guessing it might last a year. Luckily the battery should be easy to change. I will just buy a bulk pack.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## journeyforce

I played with this watch today at the local Macys. It has a bit of a heft to it and looks/feels well made. The buttons don't feel like they are going to fall out with use. 

However the shiny stainless steel makes it look cheap and gaudy. I would imagination it is channeling the 1970's bling but is a bit much(with a little light shining on the watch, you could guide airplanes down a runway).


----------



## tmathes

journeyforce said:


> I played with this watch today at the local Macys. It has a bit of a heft to it and looks/feels well made. The buttons don't feel like they are going to fall out with use.
> 
> However the shiny stainless steel makes it look cheap and gaudy. I would imagination it is channeling the 1970's bling but is a bit much *(with a little light shining on the watch, you could guide airplanes down a runway.*


and in a pinch the top of the case can be used as a potato masher too! :-d


----------



## mleok

I just received my Bulova Computron Limited Edition 96C139, and it's a fun, unique, and quirky watch. I wish it had an automatic illumination feature, but it's not a dealbreaker. It was a little more than $200 after cashback and California sales tax, and I feel it's a excellent value for a watch with such a richly retro-futuristic vibe.


----------



## tmathes

Mleok, in person are the unlit LEDs as visible as in pictures? I've noticed in the press releases and the few reviews of the watch you couldn't see the unlit LED segments in the red displays but they're quite pronounced in the blue displays. The blue LEDs also appear to be very bright too compared to the red LEDs.


----------



## mleok

tmathes said:


> Mleok, in person are the unlit LEDs as visible as in pictures? I've noticed in the press releases and the few reviews of the watch you couldn't see the unlit LED segments in the red displays but they're quite pronounced in the blue displays. The blue LEDs also appear to be very bright too compared to the red LEDs.


The level of brightness is less pronounced in real life, and while you can see the unlit LED segments, they're less noticeable in real life as well.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

mleok said:


> I just received my Bulova Computron Limited Edition 96C139, and it's a fun, unique, and quirky watch. I wish it had an automatic illumination feature, but it's not a dealbreaker. It was a little more than $200 after cashback and California sales tax, and I feel it's a excellent value for a watch with such a richly retro-futuristic vibe.


Agreed on the value proposition. I got the same model & the blue LEDs are a nice change from the red ones on my vintage Pulsar P2s. I would love to see light green LEDs as another throwback option as I can remember seeing those on electronic calculators in the early '70s.


----------



## Michael 808

I received the black version today as well as a blue/polished which I haven't sized yet. So far so good, I like it, it definitely is more stealthy than the polished blue, build quality is very nice and the rubber strap doesn't disappoint. Now, if I can resist the gold which will be hard to do, my earliest memories of any watch that stood out to me was what I believe to be a gold Bulova digital with red display, that would have been around 77' or 78' so the timeline fits.

View attachment 14231269


----------



## pickle puss

What is the stated water resistance of these?


----------



## Michael 808

pickle puss said:


> What is the stated water resistance of these?


On the caseback it says "water resistant" with no actual WR rating, I'd probably not get this one wet other than maybe getting caught in a brief rain shower.


----------



## Michael 808

Here is the gold









View attachment 14251157


----------



## Olyeller68

Silver










Loving it so far!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## michael8238

Can anyone confirm the 'lug width'? I'm curious how it looks on a normal strap.


----------



## FarmKid

What does Limited Edition mean in regards to this watch (Silver/Blue LED)? It isn't even the highest priced version (Gold). I am barely holding myself back on purchasing one of these since I just bought the Bulova Lunar Pilot last month.


----------



## Michael 808

michael8238 said:


> Can anyone confirm the 'lug width'? I'm curious how it looks on a normal strap.[/QUOTE
> 
> 19mm. I had thoughts of playing with straps at some point but the bracelet is very good as is the rubber, I have all 3 versions, if I do any strap changes it'll be on the gold, seems like it might look good on a brown croc pattern leather.


----------



## Michael 808

FarmKid said:


> What does Limited Edition mean in regards to this watch (Silver/Blue LED)? It isn't even the highest priced version (Gold). I am barely holding myself back on purchasing one of these since I just bought the Bulova Lunar Pilot last month.


Seems like I read where the silver is a Macy's exclusive, that's where I got mine. I'm not sure if the numbers are actually limited on the silver. There is nothing different about it other than color.


----------



## michael8238

Michael 808 said:


> michael8238 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the 'lug width'? I'm curious how it looks on a normal strap.[/QUOTE
> 
> 19mm. I had thoughts of playing with straps at some point but the bracelet is very good as is the rubber, I have all 3 versions, if I do any strap changes it'll be on the gold, seems like it might look good on a brown croc pattern leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> I just ordered the black ver, I think I'll try to put it on a black rally strap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michael 808

michael8238 said:


> Michael 808 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> I just ordered the black ver, I think I'll try to put it on a black rally strap.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to see that, you got my wheels turning now, the rubber is nice but I like the idea of a black rally strap on the black.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hamiltonite

This watch is how people imagined the future in the 70s. 
What they envisioned--a little computer monitor strapped to your hand--is so much cooler than how smart watches look today.


----------



## Ritesh24

Can u share the pics of gold and silver with straps of black one .. thanks


----------



## cuthbert

Got mine yesterday in a standard shopping mall for a good price, they had all three variants.

I am happy in Europe the package is a little better:


----------



## tayloreuph

cuthbert said:


> Got mine yesterday in a standard shopping mall for a good price, they had all three variants.
> 
> I am happy in Europe the package is a little better:


You might be able to make a living selling those boxes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

If I have to be nasty I might say the box is better made than the watch.


----------



## tayloreuph

cuthbert said:


> If I have to be nasty I might say the box is better made than the watch.


Well, are you going to be nasty?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light15

I have put mine on a leather strap, Di Modell Pilot version, Dark Brown with 20mm notch. Makes it more casual.


----------



## Phil G

Fine looking watch. I bought my just over a year ago, found the battery only lasted just over the year.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss

The original was THE watch to own when it came out. Bulova did one helluva good job with the revival.

It's a must-have on my (very long) list to grab in 2021.


----------



## bmajazz

I know this is a very old thread, but Walmart is discounting these right now. I picked up the gold one for ~$187 shipped. I've been wanting to pick one up and now might be the time! I missed the cheap clearance window on the Accutron II (Astronaut) Moonview so thought I'd share this for others!


----------

